# My new CAAD10 105!



## prim07 (Sep 2, 2012)

I went from riding a $250 Walmart road bike to a killer Cannondale CAAD10 5 and I'm loving it! The difference is night and day. Now I just need to upgrade the wheels, but that won't be for awhile... 

Edit: Does this board not have image size correction? Cause unless I'm the only one seeing this, these images are HUGE. Thought they would be scaled down.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

nice.. walmart to the caad 10.


----------



## Anseladams (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice Bro, Got the same bike last week as well...love it!


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

Congratulations, love the look of that bike!


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Great looking bike! Love how the welds are near invisible in white


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice bike, but make sure you adjust the front brake caliper. Look's like one of the pads is rubbing.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Great platform that you can ride for a long time! I have the same bike and love the team color. A wheel upgrade will be nice.


----------



## prim07 (Sep 2, 2012)

eminefes said:


> Nice bike, but make sure you adjust the front brake caliper. Look's like one of the pads is rubbing.


I noticed that the other day. I'll have to fix it.


----------



## prim07 (Sep 2, 2012)

NWS Alpine said:


> Great platform that you can ride for a long time! I have the same bike and love the team color. A wheel upgrade will be nice.


I love it. What wheels are you rockin there?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice ride 

Typical neub stuff -

Your front brake does need adjusted.

Take the lock nuts off the inner tube stems. The tubes will "walk" around the rim due to brake force, and if they are locked in place they'll eventually rip, which is no fun and can't be repaired like a regular flat.


----------



## prim07 (Sep 2, 2012)

icsloppl said:


> Nice ride
> 
> Take the lock nuts off the inner tube stems. The tubes will "walk" around the rim due to brake force, and if they are locked in place they'll eventually rip, which is no fun and can't be repaired like a regular flat.


Is that the circular ring around the valve? You'll have to clarify


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

prim07 said:


> I love it. What wheels are you rockin there?


PSIMET 50cm clinchers


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

That is a great purchase!!! Keep us up to date with the upgrades


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

prim07 said:


> Is that the circular ring around the valve? You'll have to clarify


Yeah that's it. I've never had a problem either way but don't ride with them. Also, just my *opinion* but check into smooth valve stems next tube purchase. Think they are easier on pump heads.

What is that pipe looking foam deal on the rear brake cable housing alongside the seat tube, some kind of frame protection?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

EuroSVT said:


> Yeah that's it. I've never had a problem either way but don't ride with them. Also, just my *opinion* but check into smooth valve stems next tube purchase. Think they are easier on pump heads.
> 
> What is that pipe looking foam deal on the rear brake cable housing alongside the seat tube, some kind of frame protection?


Those are the Sram rubber cable protectors. The cable will rub through the paint on CAAD10s with some stiff cables like stock Sram Gore pro cables.

Amazon.com: SRAM Frame Protector for Brake and Shift Cable Housing (Set of 4): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Gratz on the CAAD 10

Regarding the RS10 wheels. I don't have anything to compare them too, but I don't think they are that bad. I bought my SS in August and have put about 600 miles on em so far. They seem to be doing fine. 

I would just run em until they break, then replace.

Enjoy the ride

Ajost

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## lurrego (Sep 12, 2012)

congrats on the bike! this will def. be my first bike very soon!


----------



## prim07 (Sep 2, 2012)

lurrego said:


> congrats on the bike! this will def. be my first bike very soon!


Awesome! It's a great bike and you won't be disappointed. The anticipation I had for getting this bike was ridiculous, almost unbearable. I took it out for a nice 30 mile ride the first day I got it and the ride quality was just superb. This was my the first time on a legitimate road bike, clipless pedals, etc. and I couldn't have been more pleased. I'm 20 years old and plan on keeping this bike for a long time.

Definitely post some pictures when you get your new bike!


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Ajost said:


> Gratz on the CAAD 10
> 
> Regarding the RS10 wheels. I don't have anything to compare them too, but I don't think they are that bad. I bought my SS in August and have put about 600 miles on em so far. They seem to be doing fine.
> 
> ...


I started around 230lbs and have some huge legs from Alpine ski racing days and the RS10s held up ok for a bit. They are a lower spoke count but they can support it. With the RS10s they only start to have problems if they had some issues from the factory which is rare considering how many sets are out there. A quick check by the LBS before delivery will prevent any issues.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

That is one fine looking paint job. Congrats on the new purchase!


----------

